# Brag ....lol



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I got the "official photo" of Karat's UKC Ch. show and two photos from best female and bob so y'all can see the competition. Both the white female and black male went on to finish their championship, after we left.

Also just found out that when Karat showed in the Mid-Atlantic UKC show two weeks prior, she nudged out a grand champion for a group second and competitive win. 

I felt good since she was under 9 months old which she became a UKC champion. Nothing like showing a rabbit to a win in a dog show, lol.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great to see the official photo of Karat's Championship!:whoo: Got a place picked out to display it? I'm guessing you do! You deserve to be proud of your girl. Congratulations!:smile:


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations on a job well done, pretty girl!


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

*Congrats!!*

She is very beautiful!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well done! You have bragging rights ya know! All the hard work deserves kudos & the biggest bone for the victor!:five:


----------

